# Liz's Boat Detailing



## BamaBoyz (Aug 21, 2009)

Liz's Boat Detailing was established in 1980 when our family became apart of the Marine Culture in the Pensacola area. We currently own and operate Harbor View Marine.Our Marina offers a variety of services: Marine Service, Parts Dept., Boat Storage, Boat Rentals/Boat Club, and Boat Sales.

We have over 25 years of boat detailing experience. We can customize a detailing program for your budget. Many references upon request. Call or email me for your free quote. Mention this ad for 10% detailing discount.

Liz @ 850-453-3435

Licensed & Insured

Facebook: Liz's Boat Detailing
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*oxidation?*

*On a limited budget! I have a 20 ft ProSport center console. Its the same boat i use for my profile on here. Would like an idea of the cost to get the shine back on it. Your pics from the facebook site of the work you do is very nice. Ive been having some work done on my outboard(99' mercury 150hp), and its still not quite right, so im really spending money on the motor. I have a fiancee and her two girls and would like it to run good and look great as we head to the gulf. Please send me a quote or an idea. i'll call your ph soon*


----------



## maar (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sent you a pm


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*detail*

Am in the same shape as bigshamoo. Could you please send a PM with a general idea of what it would cost to bring the color back to my red boat?


----------



## ammolance (Jul 18, 2009)

Bigshamoo said:


> *On a limited budget! I have a 20 ft ProSport center console. Its the same boat i use for my profile on here. Would like an idea of the cost to get the shine back on it. Your pics from the facebook site of the work you do is very nice. Ive been having some work done on my outboard(99' mercury 150hp), and its still not quite right, so im really spending money on the motor. I have a fiancee and her two girls and would like it to run good and look great as we head to the gulf. Please send me a quote or an idea. i'll call your ph soon*


I've got damn near the same boat...19 Sport Proline 2002 w/150 Merc XR6. Can you shoot me a PM on a rough quote to get her detailed?


----------

